# Robos de Bicis en Guadalajara



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

En la ultima semana robaron 2 tiendas de bicis aqui en Guadalajara.
Les paso la información por si ven o saben de alguna que se esta vendiendo por ahí. :skep:

Copiado y pegado del comunicado :

Amigos bikers y comunidad ciclista de México en General. 
La inseguridad sigue a la orden del día. El día de ayer domingo 11 de dic. fue saqueada la tienda de Bike Out en Guadalajara, llevándose bicicletas de gama alta. Este mensaje los dejo para que sepamos y cuidemos nuestros negocios y pertenencias pues la LACRA esta muy activa y esta pegando duro a la gente trabajadora de esta sociedad, ya van dos robos en este mes al rubro en Guadalajara. Por favor ayuden a identificar las siguientes bicis robadas, son bicicletas que se identifican fácilmente sobre todo las de gamma alta:

1 YETI ARS5 CARBÓN *****/ Turquesa TALLA M DOBLE SUSPENSIÓN
2 YETI SB 66 Turquesa TALLA M DOBLE SUSPENSIÓN
3 YETI SB 66 Lima TALLA M DOBLE SUSPENSIÓN
4 SANTA CRUZ TALLBOY Plata TALLA L DOBLE SUSPENSIÓN
5 PIVOT MACH 5.7 Blanco/ Rojo TALLA M DOBLE SUSPENSIÓN
6 GIANT REVEL 1 *****/ Naranja TALLA 20 RÍGIDA 
7 GIANT REVEL 1 *****/ Naranja TALLA 18 RÍGIDA 
8 GIANT REVEL 1 Gris/ Rojo TALLA 19 RÍGIDA 
9 MERIDA TFS 300 29 Blanco/ Gris RÍGIDA 
10 MERIDATFS 100 *****/ Rojo TALLA 18 RÍGIDA 
11 MERIDA MATTS 40 ***** Mate/ Naranja TALLA 16 RÍGIDA 
12 TREK EVO 7 Gris/ ***** TALLA M (Semi- nueva) DOBLE SUSPENSIÓN

CUADROS 
PIVOT CARBÓN 5.7 ***** AZUL TALLA S DOBLE SUSPENSIÓN
PIVOT MACH 4.0 *****/ BLANCO TALLA XS DOBLE SUSPENSIÓN

Información al correo [email protected] o al teléfono (01 33) 3615 1900. Gracias.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

El otro robo a la tienda Moab Bikes de Gdl.

Informacion ROBO DE BICICLETAS:


Estimados Todos:
Lamentablemente les informo que el dia de ayer asaltaron a mano armada a Beto Mohab en su negocio.
LLegaron dos fulanos alegando ser judiciales y despues de golpear a Beto y a su mecanico robaron en una camioneta ford lobo FX4 todo lo que pudieron ente ello lo siguiente.............
1 bici specialized hard rock verde mediana r-26
1 bici specialized mika gris mediana r-26
2 bicis alubike xt blancas medianas r-29
1 bici alubike sierra negra medida 15 r-26
1 bici alubike sierra roja medida 17 r-26
1 bici scott aspect 940 gris c/verde r-29

todas las anteriores nuevas, las siguientes son de clientes que estaban en servicio:

1 sta cruz roja superligt
1 marin negra c/naranja
1 gigant naranja
1 gigant roja vt 2002 con tijera invertida 210 mm (hay muy pocas de estas)

Ademas de muchas piezas como suspenciones, desviadores, llantas y demas.


POR FAVOR NO COMPRES COSAS DE DUDOSA PROCEDENCIA Y DENUNCIA A LOS SINVERGÜENZAS QUE HACEN ESTE TIPO DE COSAS.copiada y pegada:


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Al parecer también asaltaron la tienda bikeadict el sábado


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Que mal rollo... Ojala se recuperen las bicis de perdido. Desear qeu se castigue al culpable en nuestro pais, es pedirle peras al olmo, pero ojala que tambien los agarren.

Eso tiene pinta de una banda y posiblemente ya tengan donde colocar las cletas. Las Yeti deben ser faciles de identificar y ubicar, son muy raras en el pais y la SB66 es un modelo nuevo.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Seguimiento del caso:

Atracan tres negocios de bicicletas 

No se ha reportado el arresto de algún sospechoso por los robos

Julio Pérez

Guadalajara, México (12 diciembre 2012).- En menos de una semana, tres negocios de venta y reparación de bicicletas fueron robados en Zapopan y Guadalajara con un monto global de casi 2 millones de pesos.

En dos de los casos, los hurtos fueron cometidos por un grupo de sujetos que portaban armas de fuego, en el tercero los ladrones irrumpieron en un establecimiento durante la noche.

El primero de los atracos se registró el 4 de diciembre, en el negocio con razón social Moab Bikes, situado en la Colonia Arboledas, en la ex Villa Maicera.

Personal del establecimiento indicó que cerca de las 19:40 horas llegaron dos hombres que al inicio se ostentaron como agentes investigadores de la Procuraduría estatal. Después sacaron armas de fuego y gritaron que se trataba de un robo.

Al menos otros tres ladrones ingresaron al negocio y comenzaron a sacar bicicletas y partes, para cargarlas luego en una camioneta Ford, color blanco.

Además, los sujetos robaron diversos objetos personales. El monto del robo fue calculado en 126 mil pesos.

El segundo de los hurtos ocurrió la tarde del sábado en Bike Addict, ubicado en Avenida Vallarta, a la altura de Prados Vallarta, en Zapopan.

Hombres armados amenazaron a los encargados y sustrajeron 26 bicicletas, ropa y protecciones cuyo valor, en suma, fue estimado en 1 millón de pesos.

De acuerdo con personal de este negocio, es el segundo robo que sufren este año, ya que en febrero fueron víctimas de un atraco similar.

Por último, el domingo fue escenario de un robo el comercio Bike Out, localizado en Avenida López Mateos, en Colonia Arcos Sur, Guadalajara.

Después del horario de cierre, las cámaras exteriores del local fueron desviadas hacia arriba y varios sujetos ingresaron después.

Trabajadores del sitio comentaron que los ladrones arrancaron el sistema de alarma y se llevaron bicicletas armadas, cuadros y dinero.

Incluso, los sujetos se retiraron, pero volvieron después para llevarse más mercancía.

La Procuraduría General de Justicia del Estado indicó que el monto del robo fue calculado en 102 mil pesos en efectivo y cerca de 600 mil pesos en mercancía.

Empleados de un negocio afectado estimaron que se trata de una banda organizada, por el modo de operación y por el tiempo que pasó entre los atracos.

Hasta ayer no se había reportado el arresto de algún sospechoso por los robos.

Blinda tu patrimonio

Para evitar ser víctima de un robo a negocio, la Fiscalía Estatal recomienda:

Coordinarse con otros negocios de la zona para adoptar medidas preventivas.

Verificar que no haya personas sospechosas alrededor, cuando abras o cierres.

Procura que haya iluminación dentro y fuera del negocio.

De ser posible, instala cámaras de vigilancia o detectores de movimiento.

Sé cuidadoso al designar nuevo personal.

Mantén en cajas sólo el dinero necesario.


LO MAS IMPORTANTE:

NO COMPRAR NADA ROBADO, POR TENTADORA QUE PAREZCA LA OFERTA :nono:

Saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

terrible situacion alguien ya me mando por facebook las fotos de las bicis que se robaron en bikeout, definitivamente esas bicis no se pueden vender asi como si nada, (como las yeti y las pivot) van a ser muy reconocidas, tambien pusieron los numeros de serie de cada bici eso puede ayudar,desgraciadamente las bicis de gama baja si pueden ser vendidas mas facilmente, por supuesto avisar que no compren nada de dudosa procedencia, no sabia que eran mas tiendas las que robaron parece que van a empezar a joder las ratas ahora con las bicis, ya se dieron cuenta de que si hay dinero de por medio en este deporte, que mal, creo que lo unico que podemos hacer es no comprar nada raro por mas atractivo que se vea y avisar a las personas principiantes que ahi pueden ser vendidas las cosas robadas, y el que compre robado sabiendolo ya sabe BAD KARMA.suerte y que dios nos ayude.


----------

